# Bergwerk Vorbau



## Faunus (7. April 2004)

Ich hab mir bei Ebay günstig zwei schöne Vorbauten ersteigert. Steht dran original Bergwerk, glaub ich aber nicht ganz. Schaut mal , gabs tatsächlich mal solche BW Vorbauten? 

hier ]hier [/URL]


----------



## Nomercy (7. April 2004)

Hallo Faunus.

Meines Wissens gibt es keine solchen "neuen" Bergwerkvorbauten. Stutzig machen auch die abweichenden Maße, die merkwürdige Klemmung und vor allem eine Kunstoffbeschichtung, die sich bereits löst. Das paßt nicht so recht zu Bergwerk, aber für den Preis kann man ja mal beide Augen zudrücken ... .

Gruß
Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (7. April 2004)

Die Farbe würde ja schon passen   
Das Kurare oder Gemini wurde mal mit einem Hinterbau in dieser Farbe hergestellt...

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Faunus (7. April 2004)

hätte ja nicht gedacht, daß ich die für einen Euro bekomm.

Hab sie jetzt daheim. Das ist keine Kunststoffbeschichtung sondern der Lack bzw die Farbe. Lackierung ist relativ schlechte Qualität aber sonst sehen die Dinger ganz gut aus.

Danke für den Tip mit dem Kurare. Hab da was gefunden. Das könnten die tatsächlich sein:http://www.gypzybikz.com/images/Bergwerk/kurare.htm


----------



## CassandraComplx (7. April 2004)

Faunus schrieb:
			
		

> hätte ja nicht gedacht, daß ich die für einen Euro bekomm.
> 
> Hab sie jetzt daheim. Das ist keine Kunststoffbeschichtung sondern der Lack bzw die Farbe. Lackierung ist relativ schlechte Qualität aber sonst sehen die Dinger ganz gut aus.
> 
> Danke für den Tip mit dem Kurare. Hab da was gefunden. Das könnten die tatsächlich sein:http://www.gypzybikz.com/images/Bergwerk/kurare.htm



@Faunus 
Bei Interesse:
Ich hab' irgendwo auf meinem Rechner noch nen 2000er oder 2001er Bergwerk-Katalog als PDF, da ist genau dieses Kurare drin.
Kann ich dir als Mail schicken...

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## chris84 (7. April 2004)

rein von der Form her könnten die von Kore hergestellt worden sein, und Bergwerk hat ja auch zeitweise Kore-Vorbauten verbaut. Meiner z.B., ist zwar original-Kore-schwarz, aber die Steuerrohrklemmung sieht ziemlich genau so aus, die Lenkerklemmung ist etwas anders... aber für 1 Euro haste sicher nix falsch gemacht...  

MFG
chris


----------

